# Updates and questions..



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

My baby lahores have grown up and are almost weaned.. I have attached pics..
My baby fantail is now a grownup, i have yet to hear any coos..

Fantail mom is passing seeds, grits and worms (as i dewormed her).. I've attached a pic plz advise me.. (THere's a new baby also)..

I dewormed her using albendazole (ZenTel).. I was discouraged to do so but i contacted GlaxoSmithKline (the manufacturer) and they told me that it is hazardous to pijies if given at higher dosages ie. above 6mg per day.. It said it should be given 2mg for 3 days or 4mg for 2 days max for a heavy infestation.. It has worked cuz i've seen results.. No effects till now.. Oh and they told me not to use it if i think the pigeon is abt to lay or an egg is being made inside as its ovacidal and embrocidal....

THe fantail baby (the above one) was pecking away at his mum, so daddy gave him a pretty good beating.. I heard noise and immediately seperated them and gave him his own cage.. But he's trying to fly back to his "previous" cage.. What should i do?? Should i keep him in there for a few days or let him settle by bringing a new companion??

The Lahore baby (the older one) is also hitting his mum and acting like a male chasing her.. And so the mum makes wierd cooing sounds.. Is it seperation time??

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6695303425363888608 is the link to the fantail "baby" flying (the one in the background).. Whats he doing?? Hes flying "wierdly"..

Thnx for reading and posting,


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

any ideas guys?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Hamza,

Did she start passing seeds after the worming? How long has she been passing seeds? Does she have access to grit?

Get her on a soft diet, perhaps some bird formula with lots of probiotics. Her intestines probably need a rest. Allow her a vacation away from breeding too. You really need someone in your area, a vet or rehabber, or any one that is knowledgable to have a look at her and the poop.

If the babies are weaned and eating well on their own they do need their own space now and should be seperated from the parents, especially if she is nesting again.

The birds are beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Yess, she still is passing seeds after deworming..
This thing has been on and off.. She has like a timetable, she passes em then stops for 1 weeks and passes seeds for 3 days then a break .....

I;m giving her italian millet which is a really small seed.. She has access to hi-cal Grit by Kaytee and does eat it.. IS this stress related, maybe due to baby?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hamza said:


> Yess, she still is passing seeds after deworming..
> This thing has been on and off.. She has like a timetable, she passes em then stops for 1 weeks and passes seeds for 3 days then a break .....
> 
> I;m giving her italian millet which is a really small seed.. She has access to hi-cal Grit by Kaytee and does eat it.. IS this stress related, maybe due to baby?



I don't think it is just stress related, but I'm sure the stress isn't helping either.

Give her some alone time, and sunlight and fresh air. If I had the bird, I would administer a garlic cap each day for a week or two-for worms and to purify the blood, a drop or two of colloidal silver-daily, for any infection that might be going on and probiotics and ACV. I would also give her some cod liver oil-once a month, and 1/4 of a human grade alfalfa tablet.

Time out and away from baby duties would be beneficial too.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

they look heathy from the out side.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

warriec said:


> they look heathy from the out side.


I'm talking abt fantails not these lahores.. 

Treesa, 
Collodoil SIlver, Garlic Caps, Alfalfa tabs and Probiotics are not available here and the only thing i have is Cod Liver OIl, but i read that it was poisonous..??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hamza said:


> I'm talking abt fantails not these lahores..
> 
> Treesa,
> Collodoil SIlver, Garlic Caps, Alfalfa tabs and Probiotics are not available here and the only thing i have is Cod Liver OIl, but i read that it was poisonous..??


Well if the cod liver oil comes from unknown, then it is not good to use. I'm sorry these things are not available to you, I know you want to do what is right by your birds, so I'm sure this is frustrating.

Do you have garlic cloves in your area? You can cut up a clove and put that in their water in the morning (one clove to a gallon), and freshen again next morning. It alone will do alot of good. Thery may turn up their beaks at it, but will learn to drink it.

Do you have any yogurt, or kefir? You can use that as a source of probiotics.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Hamza,
I looked at your video of the baby flying...
Sometimes my fantails do something like that - they hop up and down flapping their wings a lot but only hovering over the ground. I think they are just stretching their wings to exercise. Maybe that's what your baby is doing.
(I've seen my doves do it too.)

Beautiful birds! I hope that your hen is feeling better soon.
~Karen


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

How do you get the garlic and alfalfa tabs into a pigeons mouth?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boni Birds said:


> How do you get the garlic and alfalfa tabs into a pigeons mouth?


EASY. Actually it is a quarter of an alfalfa tablet, and the garlic cap is quite easy to get down.

I open the beak and place the capsule or 1/4 tablet on back of tongue, gently push back allow the bird to swallow (close the beak) and its down. I usually stroke their neck below the beak in downward stroke when they close their beak. I lubricate the cap with a tiny drop of Neem oil which makes it even easier.

Skye is very good about taking his weekly garlic capsule.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, i do have garlic cloves and will try that..

The Cod liver Oil is available by a host of companies.. Would any work? LIke 2 drops a day??

And how can i make them eat yogurt?

I dusted them with Permethrin dust but got rid of many many many lics/mites.. Would it be ok to let them bathe now? Could permethrin (with the mineral talc as the carrier) dissolve in the water and bcum poisonous??

Thnx guys,
Lets see wat happens...


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad things are looking up.
Talc will not "dissolve" in water. I do not know if the permethin is chemically bonded to sites on the talc grains or if it is just coating the talc. If it's just a coating, then the permethin is free to dissolve into the water. I suppose it would be a matter of concentration of the pesticide in the water to determine if your birds would receive a lethal dose. It might be a waste of the pesticide to try and put it in the bath water. You'd probably have a better result by thoroughly cleaning the lofts with the pesticide/water solution and retreating the birds. On another thread (I can't remember which one) someone also said that they treated the bird perches with a pesticide carried in an oily solution.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Willl the dust "dust off" after some time cuz i Will have to let them bathe somtime or another..?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hamza said:


> Yes, i do have garlic cloves and will try that..
> 
> *The garlic will help rid the birds of intestinal parasites, use it daily for a few days, then every other day.*
> 
> ...


*Thank you for your concern and time spent on your birds, your efforts will pay off, its refreshing to see someone your age trying to do right by their birds. I just wanted you to know that, your birds will thank you for it too..*


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> *Thank you for your concern and time spent on your birds, your efforts will pay off, its refreshing to see someone your age trying to do right by their birds. I just wanted you to know that, your birds will thank you for it too..*


Thnx guys..Will post after2 days to see how things go.. I got ACV and just gave them garlic water (which they drank out of desperation )..

I'm not saying that i'm putting permethrin in their water... 
Im asking whether permethrin will dissolve in their Bathing water and cause problems if it goes in their eyes nose etc...?? And caught 3 pigeon flies dead on the loft floor today... A success at last 

Btw, i noticed baby pigeons have 2 holes on their neck but they've disappeared... HOw do they breathe?

Thnx again guys..


----------

